# Various colors of honey ----- RED???



## EvilOrange (Apr 7, 2011)

Cherry slushy. Maybe they went for a cold refreshing treat! Seriously I don’t know, and I wouldn’t have the guts to try it.


----------



## merdoc (May 4, 2010)

I read about it once in a bee mag cant remember the plant its normal but low grade.Im not putin it down though Ill take what I can get.


----------



## wmcguire (May 6, 2010)

Do you have any pics? I've seen tulip poplar that has a red tint, but it is kinda hard to judge because color is rather subjective.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Carrie Dennison said:


> One of my hives has BLOOD RED honey!!


Can you spell HUMMINGBIRD FEEDER within a few miles?
I have seen just a bit in my own hives in the past.. 
There was an article last year about the Red honey of Brooklyn... forgot the factory, maybe a candy factory was the culprit.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Have not seen red honey, but have used food coloring when feeding......you get the prettiest drawn comb imaginable!


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

there was a marishino cherry(sp) place in NY last year that made the news because the local bees were al collecting their liquid. Bees will sometimes collect the juice from very ripe raspberries.


----------



## Carrie Dennison (Jun 5, 2011)

Thought of that, but this is not cherry red, or even near that. Its dark, blood red. Guess they must've gotten into something dyed red, but didn't know if there was something else I didn't know about. I'll take my camera next time I open the hive and take pictures, maybe taste it....it's just a little 
creepy to look at.....


----------



## Mleb (Aug 22, 2011)

Culprit... your neighborhood hummingbird feeders!


----------

